# Photoflex FlexFlash 400Ws Strobe



## mud711 (Sep 21, 2016)

Has any one here have any experience with these. B&H recently had these on sale. I'm thinking that they may be ok for a small home application. I would like to upgrade to either these or better speed lights.


----------



## mud711 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well many have stopped to ponder.....tho did not dally long......ergo a lack of discourse....Well I purchased three of these.....have not had time to use them yet....was surprised that, although they may be lacking in a few amenities, they seem to be of fair quality....upon further research it seems that the company may have gone out of business due to health issues........I now see that these items have been discontinued......I must have caught the final sell off.....if I had known that I would have purchased a couple more....


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2016)

mud711 said:


> Well many have stopped to ponder.....tho did not dally long......ergo a lack of discourse....Well I purchased three of these.....have not had time to use them yet....was surprised that, although they may be lacking in a few amenities, they seem to be of fair quality....upon further research it seems that the company may have gone out of business due to health issues........I now see that these items have been discontinued......I must have caught the final sell off.....if I had known that I would have purchased a couple more....


who's out of business?
B&H Photo or PhotoFlex ?
where did you see this ?


----------



## mud711 (Sep 25, 2016)

B&H is just fine........PhotoFlex seemingly had it's problems........Photoflex Returns From the Grave, Says It's Back in Business


----------

